# # Test



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Test


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/liberalism.jpg>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

My friend at the Kubota Dealership, and just testing what photo bucket does for us!!

Test for photo bucket!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Dean now you have 65 views:furious:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

And now it is 74, God knows what might happen if I test This!!!

782345`827349p8ydhiowehdoi!!


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Well, I'll make it an even 80.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This must be the most lonely group ever to cruise the net!! Said differently how many can see what is in the imaginary white/grey box immediately below this post:question: :question:
I-----------------------------------------------------------------------------I
I I
I I
I I
I I
I I
I-----------------------------------------------------------------------------I


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *This must be the most lonely group ever to cruise the net!! Said differently how many can see what is in the imaginary white/grey box immediately below this post:question: :question:
> I-----------------------------------------------------------------------------I
> I I
> ...


Now visible to all!!

"Cacatus accidit"

"sursum vestri quod equus vos erant conscendo in ut vos supervenio.... "

"My dos centavos"

The highest form of flattery is imitation!!
*If the shoe fits put em both on!!*


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *So what are we testing here? *


I'm testing happy dogs that have an innate ability to not take things so seriously, if successful a gold mine awaits right here in Tractor Forum city!!

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/thumbsupdog.gif>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *I'm 338 to view this. *


Tom,
Not sure I'd admit that!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I nominate Clem for moderator of the Test Board... He seems to have all the right qualifications!
Any seconds?


:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I'll second that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Glad you guys like my art enough to copy it and am not the least bit interested in any nominations!!

FYI, Seconds might be your thing but they are not Mine!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Whew.... I was hoping ol' Clem wouldn't think I was really serious!

Let's see....

Firsts....Politics...nope.
Seconds...Kubota...nope.
Thirds...Test...nope.

Three strikes...??

My bad!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Whew.... I was hoping ol' Clem wouldn't think I was really serious!
> 
> Let's see....
> ...


Real cute Junior, STRIKE THIS!!!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Just messing with you Dean.
> 
> 434 views for a test post! You are da man. *


Tom ,
It is impossible to take offense with you and now you see what a magnet feels like!!

If we all get to meet someday (God Forbid) Folks will understand why one corner of the room is always crowded !!

Throwers of lady fingers from the sidelines will be found out on the porch, remarking to each other! Wow! Gr** did you see that one?? Yes D** it was great!! Got another??


----------

